# Trying to find a glass hinged canopy for my 37 gal aquarium



## finnipper59 (May 4, 2018)

tamdwells said:


> I am new here, hello all
> 
> I have a 37 gallon Top Fin tank that I want to replace the hood on it with a hinged glass canopy hood to go with my Fluval 3.0 LED plant light. The interior measurements are: 28 3/4" long, 10 7/8" deep and 24" tall. I can find alot of canopies out there that would sit on top of the edges of the tank but none small enough to sit down in the tank on the lip where the current lid sits. Am I looking at perhaps getting something custom made?
> 
> ...


I'm one of those old timers that likes to supplement my filtration with undergravel filters, but I couldn't find any pet or fish stores that carried them. But I mentioned it to the manager of a chain pet shop and she told me that even though she doesn't stock them, she could order me one and have it in 3 days. A local petshop, especially if it's part of a large chain may be able to order you one. Just give them the maker of your tank and measure the exact dimensions of what you want. You may not have to go the custom route.

Sent from my LGMS210 using Tapatalk


----------



## jeffkrol (Jun 5, 2013)

tamdwells said:


> I am new here, hello all
> 
> I have a 37 gallon Top Fin tank that I want to replace the hood on it with a hinged glass canopy hood to go with my Fluval 3.0 LED plant light. The interior measurements are: 28 3/4" long, 10 7/8" deep and 24" tall. I can find alot of canopies out there that would sit on top of the edges of the tank but none small enough to sit down in the tank on the lip where the current lid sits. Am I looking at perhaps getting something custom made?
> 
> ...



any window glass cutter can cut you pieces.. handles, hinge and plastic strip (for cutouts of filters ect.) are easy enough to find..
Recommend looking for clear hinges not the stupid Aqueon black/brown ones..


you can get fancier w/ sliding glass covers.
http://www.plantedtank.net/forums/20-diy/42194-sliding-glass-top-how.html


----------



## tamdwells (May 19, 2018)

Thank you, pretty sure that is the way I will end up going. I see the parts available on Amazon.


----------



## ChrisX (May 28, 2017)

tamdwells said:


> Thank you, pretty sure that is the way I will end up going. I see the parts available on Amazon.


You can cut the glass yourself, I just did this a few weeks ago.

Sheets of glass at home depot: https://www.homedepot.com/p/24-in-x-30-in-x-0-125-in-Clear-Glass-92430/300068377

Glass cutter is five bucks.

Glass is easier to cut than acrylic imo.


----------



## jeffkrol (Jun 5, 2013)

ChrisX said:


> You can cut the glass yourself, I just did this a few weeks ago.
> 
> Sheets of glass at home depot: https://www.homedepot.com/p/24-in-x-30-in-x-0-125-in-Clear-Glass-92430/300068377
> 
> ...


Personally,, to thin..3/16 is the thinnest I go..

BTW: Lowes will cut it for you free.. but again, thickest is 1/8


----------

